# The right temperature at night



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I am going to try and crate Zorro at night. But I am very confused as to what the room temperature should be. I like the house to be cool at night and I am happy to snuggle under a light blanket. But how do I know that this is the right temperature for him? 

When he was sleeping in the bed with me, I was waking up 6-7 times a night to check on him and to try and cover him with a sheet. And he would walk around the whole bed through out the night and find different places to sleep. Does this mean he was feeling hot? 

This is the main reason that I need to crate him at night. I am getting no sleep. Plus he fell off the bed a couple of times. And scared himself and me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just keep the room that he's sleeping in cool. I am pretty sure his moving around was to find a cool spot. Both of my dogs are different. One loves the heat and snuggling and the other always has to go and find a cool spot. Cockers aren't good at regulating their temperature and I think Lola has inherited this. She's always the one panting and needing to lie on the cold tiles, whereas Nina could snuggle down under the duvet all night long, plus has to be stuck to your side, which is very hot. 

Vet bed is the best thing for a crate as it works to help pups regulate their temperature for a comfortable sleep.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He will work out what is good for him. If he is crated do not completely cover the crate as at this time of year it could get very warm.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

As evident from the pictures, the crate training wasnt exactly successful. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like he has worked out where he wants to sleep.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

He says "mummy if you can't sleep you can try the crate and I'll sleep here"


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Grove said:


> He says "mummy if you can't sleep you can try the crate and I'll sleep here"



That's what I tried! Crawled half inside the stupid crate so he and I could share the same space for a little while and he would feel comfortable. He's ok being in the crate when he's sleepy during the day. The minute he's awake, he wants out. And don't even try crating him at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Is the bed high enough that he can't get on by himself? If so I'd just have a soft bed for him on the floor in the bedroom without the crate


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

That's the interesting thing Grove. He doesn't pee on the bed. But anywhere else is still open season! He's getting better at going to the pee pads but not all the time. So if I left him down on his own at night, I don't think he will be able to not pee on the carpet during the night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Alinos said:


> That's the interesting thing Grove. He doesn't pee on the bed. But anywhere else is still open season! He's getting better at going to the pee pads but not all the time. So if I left him down on his own at night, I don't think he will be able to not pee on the carpet during the night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about sectioning off an area of the room with a big box (or the crate as a wall) or pen, next to your bed, so it's an open top and he won't feel as closed in and separated from you like in the crate, but he won't be roaming round the floor peeing in one corner and sleeping in another?


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Grove said:


> What about sectioning off an area of the room with a big box (or the crate as a wall) or pen, next to your bed, so it's an open top and he won't feel as closed in and separated from you like in the crate, but he won't be roaming round the floor peeing in one corner and sleeping in another?


Thats a good idea. I do have a pen that I normally use for him in the bathroom. Thanks. I will try that out tonight. 

But puppies are evil. He never barks when he's in the crate. Just starts with small pitiful whines. He only needs to do it for max of 3 minutes and hes out! Evil , I tell you!


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Alinos said:


> That's what I tried! Crawled half inside the stupid crate so he and I could share the same space for a little while and he would feel comfortable. He's ok being in the crate when he's sleepy during the day. The minute he's awake, he wants out. And don't even try crating him at night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bless your heart - this is too funny.............


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

You have to harden your heart and be firm Alinos.

Little Zorro is going to cry in his crate - and it's going to break your heart.

Section off the crate, so he has about half of it to sleep in - I've seen the pic of your crate and 1/2 to 2/3 should be plenty. Put down vet bed, lovely comfy bed (preferably fleece), and a few of his toys - atleast one of which needs to be a stuffed toy, approx the same size as Zorro.

Run him around, play with him and get him really really tired during the day and put him in the crate to sleep with a few treats. His crying will be heart rending, but you need to be hard. Leave the room, and let him cry. Barney cried for over an hour the first time he was crated. Recommend you do this for the first time during the day, so that it's less disruptive for the neighbours.

Do another load of playing and exercise, training just before bed - so he is completely exhausted - and put him in the crate at night.

You might need to sleep somewhere nearby for the first week or so, so that you can let him out at intervals during the night when he cries for the toilet.

I spent 3 1/2 weeks on my very uncomfortable sofa in the living room, so I was near Barney in his crate in the kitchen. The first few nights, I was up every couple of hours. This time lag gradually lengthened. For the last two nights now - I've been sleeping in my bed upstairs - yeah!!!!!!! He's gone from 10:00 at night to 7:00 in the morning - without a peep. He only starts crying when he hears me moving around and going to the bathroom in the morning.

You need to be firm now, or be prepared to share your bed with Zorro. Not sure how your boyfriend is going to feel about that though.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Sandhya... I have been put on notice by the BF on sharing the bed with Zorro! 

Last night was better. The crate is in the living room and he can actually see my bed in my bedroom from his crate. Yesterday we didn't just 'go' to bed. I made it a very gradual thing. He was tired from all the running around and so was happy to be in the crate in the evening. I gradually reduced the volume on the TV. Slowly switched off lights one by one. Everytime something changed he would look up and still see me around. So by the time I quietly went to my bed in near darkness, he was fast asleep. 

He did wake up and whine a little bit but I realised that he just needed to hear me. I coughed and cleared my throat for a little and he went back to sleep. All he needed to make sure was that his human was alive and would be available in the morning to feed and bite!

So right now the score is : 

Puppy 0 Human 1


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Well done - sounds like that went really well!! Well done you, and well done Zorro! I have 2 more sleeps until we pick up Willow so watch this space for my pleas for advice and help any day soon!! Having had kids, I am expecting puppy life to be just as chaotic. Thanks to some kind advice on here we have written some house rules for us all to stick to when she arrives - am hoping this will allow for some consistency for her! Hope Zorro's next night is just as successful as the last. When does your move happen?


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Well done Alinos. You've done beautifully and it's worked. You've definitely got the puppy instinct. Keep leading from your heart - you will be fine.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Just keep the room that he's sleeping in cool. I am pretty sure his moving around was to find a cool spot. Both of my dogs are different. One loves the heat and snuggling and the other always has to go and find a cool spot. Cockers aren't good at regulating their temperature and I think Lola has inherited this. She's always the one panting and needing to lie on the cold tiles, whereas Nina could snuggle down under the duvet all night long, plus has to be stuck to your side, which is very hot.
> 
> Vet bed is the best thing for a crate as it works to help pups regulate their temperature for a comfortable sleep.



He loves the kitchen and bathroom tiles but will not lie there if I am not around. So I got 2 cool mats. One for the crate and the other for the living room. I think we have a winner. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Alinos said:


> He loves the kitchen and bathroom tiles but will not lie there if I am not around. So I got 2 cool mats. One for the crate and the other for the living room. I think we have a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brill! He loves the cool like Lola.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Are all dogs this spoiled or is it a feature amongst Cockapoo owners????????


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They wrap us around their hearts!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> They wrap us around their hearts!



They sure do. Almost like Sandhya, I was never a dog person. I don't think I am even now. I am just a Zorro person . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

They are cute furry creatures that love us - what else can you do?


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Alinos said:


> They sure do. Almost like Sandhya, I was never a dog person. I don't think I am even now. I am just a Zorro person .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fully agree Alinos.

I'm still very wary of most dogs - but I've come to a point where I let Barney happily snuggle into me and even lick my chin.

Never ever thought I would adore a canine this much!!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can i ask what inspired you both to get a cockapoo, or a dog for that that matter, if you weren't doggy people? Just interested to know. You're great owners, can't imagine that you aren't doggy people at all!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Can i ask what inspired you both to get a cockapoo, or a dog for that that matter, if you weren't doggy people? Just interested to know. You're great owners, can't imagine that you aren't doggy people at all!



Such a great question and I wish I had an answer which made sense. I have always liked dogs but never really 'loved' them. I never felt the need to cuddle/pet someone else's dog. It's only recently that I started to think of getting a puppy. Maybe the idea came from seeing a friend with an adorable friendly cockapoo. But once I started thinking down that path, I knew that I would totally love the puppy. I started worrying and stressing about him even before I got him. 
And even now, I don't think I am one of those super pet friendly people. And that's why the statement that I am just a Zorro person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

